# EN: Je viens de sortir



## Melias

Bonjour,

Je me demandais comment est-ce-qu'on traduit l'expression "je viens de " en anglais.. Dans les contextes suivant : Tu viens de jeter tes lunettes par la fenêtre ?. Je viens de sortir. Qu'est-ce-que tu viens de dire ?

Est-ce-que toutes ces phrases se traduisent de la même manière ?

Merci,


----------



## Pierre Simon

Melias said:


> Tu viens de jeter tes lunettes par la fenêtre.
> _You have just thrown your glasses out of the window._
> 
> Je viens de sortir.
> _I have just gone out_.
> 
> Qu'est-ce-que tu viens de dire
> _What did you just say_?


----------



## moustic

Si je peux me permettre :
- Pas de problème pour la première phrase, d'accord avec Pierre Simon.
- Pour la 2e : _je viens de sortir_ - dans quel contexte pourrait-on dire cette phrase?
Quelqu'un qui parle au téléphone - par exemple : _je viens de sortir du bureau_.
Dans ce cas : _I've just left the office_.
La proposition de Pierre Simon : _I've just gone out_ - semble bizarre.
On peut dire : _*He's* just gone out_. Mais on ne peut pas avoir   _*I'*ve just gone out_ - puisqu'on n'est plus là pour le dire !  
- 3e phrase RAS.


----------



## Melias

Merci beaucoup, en fait c'est si compliqué que je le pensais... On peut dire je viens de sortir si on parle au téléphone 
Ca ne se dit pas gone out ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

moustic said:


> La proposition de Pierre Simon : _I've just gone out_ - semble bizarre.


 
'Hello, Moustic?  Hi, it's Pierre.  Listen, I've just gone out, but I should be  back about 4.30pm.  I'll see you later...'

Pourquoi « bizarre » ?!


----------



## moustic

Hello Pierre !
Hmmm !
How can I explain ???
Well, for me, if you say "gone out", you are in a room somewhere and you are talking about someone else who has left the room but you are still there.
He's gone out.
I can't think of a situation in which I would say : I've gone out.
Maybe I would write it on a note left on the kitchen table ?
But then I would probably write : Gone to the corner shop - back in 5 minutes.
Nope ... sorry ! Can't imagine myself saying "I've gone out".
Maybe in a science fiction film, where I've got this clone ....


----------



## roi2verlan

Attention! Aux states on ne construirait pas (normalement) ces phrases avec le _present perfect. _On dirait:

You just threw your glasses out 

I just left / I just went out


----------



## DernierVirage

Si on m'appelle sur mon portable, je pourrais dire: "Sorry, I've just gone out".

Si on m'appelle sur mon fixe, il est évident que je ne dirais pas la même chose. En revanche, je pourrais dire: "You've called at the right time, I've just come in".


----------



## G a

En tout cas, l'equivalent de "venir de" est presque toujours "just," n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Melias

merci pour toutes ces réponses !


----------



## quinoa

G a said:


> En tout cas, l'equivalent de "venir de" est presque toujours "just," n'est-ce pas?


"just" avec du present perfect or sometimes past perfect.


----------



## roi2verlan

quinoa said:


> "just" avec du present perfect or sometimes past perfect.


 
...or in American English, usually with no perfect tense at all...


----------



## 1mike12

Je viens de...
I just...

Tu viens de jeter tes lunettes par la fenêtre?
You just threw your glasses out the window?

Je viens de manger
I just ate.

I just closed the door.
Je viens de fermer la porte.


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

*Il y a deux autres possibilitiés qui peuvent dire la même chose selon le cas:*

*Ne faire que de - sert à exprimer un passé rapproché*

*Sortir de -surtout dans la langue populaire ou familière (passé très rapproché)*


----------



## Matcauthon

DernierVirage said:


> Si on m'appelle sur mon portable, je pourrais dire: "Sorry, I've just gone out".
> 
> Si on m'appelle sur mon fixe, il est évident que je ne dirais pas la même chose. En revanche, je pourrais dire: "You've called at the right time, I've just come in".


Seulement pour le réaffirmer, "I've just gone out" est utilisé toujours quand nous parlons avec les portables ou, avec autres moyens qui nous laissons communiquer sans être à la place d'où nous partons.


----------



## Kotava

roi2verlan said:


> Attention! Aux states on ne construirait pas (normalement) ces phrases avec le _present perfect. _On dirait:
> 
> You just threw your glasses out
> 
> I just left / I just went out




And when do you use the present perfect ?


----------



## roi2verlan

Kotava said:


> And when do you use the present perfect ?



Americans don't use the present perfect as much as our friends on the other side of the Atlantic...For sentences using "just", I rarely use or hear it.

Otherwise, its use follows pretty much the same guidelines...


----------



## Kotava

Merci Roi2verlan !


----------



## breagadoir

Venir de faire : have just done - present perfect simple (UK)
Venir de faire : Just did - simple past (USA)


----------



## Franco-filly

I'm with Moustic here, you can't say "I've just gone out."  
I would say "I've just left the office" or I've just come out of the office"
Notice also that the American English omit the verb "have" which to me is essential.


----------



## jann

Franco-filly said:


> Notice also that the American English omit the verb "have" which to me is essential.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by that... 

Omitting the word "have" and saying "I just come out of the office" or "I just gone out" is totally incorrect... regardless of which side of the ocean you live on.


----------



## Franco-filly

Glad we agree Jann!  I was picking up on rio2verlan's earlier comments, which breagadoir clarified.


----------



## jann

Franco-filly said:


> Glad we agree Jann! I was picking up on rio2verlan's earlier comments, which breagadoir clarified.


But there is a huge difference between omitting "have" from the present perfect (which would be totally incorrect) vs. just using the preterit instead!!   I thought you were suggesting that Americans could simply omit the word "have," which would give something totally incorrect (grammatically speaking): 
 you come, you gone, you thrown 

preterit: you came, you went, you threw, you left
present perfect: you have come, you have gone, you have thrown, you have left

Both of these tenses exist in BE and in AE.  Apparently, British speakers sometimes prefer the present perfect when Americans might prefer the preterit, especially in sentences with "just."  

It seems to me that the problem is more logical than linguistic  -- as Moustic mentioned in post #3.  It is because we're using the verb "to leave" or "to go out" with the subject "I."  Since it is illogical to narrate your own actions impersonally except in very specific contexts (e.g., leaving a voicemail message from your cell phone as you leave a building), this affects usage.  Change the subject to "he" and it might be easier to think about these examples.

_Il vient de sortir_. -->

He just left (a minute ago). / He has just left. 
He just went out (a few minutes ago). / He has just gone out.

I believe that AE-speakers might have a slight tendency to use the 1st sentence in each pair (preterit), and BE-speakers might prefer the 2nd (present perfect).... but it seems to me that either could be natural depending on the particular context (where you are, with whom you are speaking, the nature of the departure, etc.).


----------



## DernierVirage

Franco-filly said:


> I'm with Moustic here, you can't say "I've just gone out."


 
Why not? It seems perfectly normal to me. I have just checked with a couple of friends, both native UK English speakers, and neither of them finds this phrasing unusual.


----------



## pickarooney

In Hiberno-English this might be translated by "I'm after..."
_I'm after throwing my glasses out the window_
_He's after saying it_


----------

